# IO e TE



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2016)

Non ho bisogno di te, ho voglia di te. Non ho spazi vuoti da riempire, ho spazi da condividere. Non mi aspetto che tu mi renda felice, desidero sorridere della tua gioia e farti sorridere della mia. Non ti amo da morire, non sono tua e non sei mio. Sono completa anche senza di te, sei perfetto anche senza di me. Non morirò se andrai via, non smetterai di essere felice se andrò via. Non ti carico della responsabilità della mia personale soddisfazione, ti accolgo come specchio e messaggero, ti offro i miei occhi per indagare nei tuoi. Non ti lego nè mi lascio legare dal bisogno di essere amata, dalla paura dell'abbandono. Io non sono sola senza di te, tu non sei perso senza di me. Siamo due meravigliosi e preziosi universi, completi, perfetti, che si incontrano per creare nuovi mondi. Non chiuderò porte e finestre per tenerti accanto a me, non ti permetterò di limitare il mio volo. Onoro la tua libertà scegliendo ogni giorno la mia.
Emanuela Pacifici


----------

